# Want to buy asus k55vm-sx086d



## akhilc47 (Jun 17, 2012)

I want to buy this laptopAsus K55VM-SX086D / 3rd Generation Core i7 / 8 GB / 1 TB / Free DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook

Its priced 54k in flipkart and couldnt find a better or similar config around this price. So I really want to buy it. But the issue is that when I checked asus site they dont seem to have any service centre in kerala (forgot to mention, I'm from kerala). Dont know if I'm wrong atleast I couldn't find it.

So suppose I bought it from flipkart or local shop will I get proper service before and after warranty? I heard they have poor service in India
Wanted to buy HP or DELL because most of my friends have them for few years without any issue. But they are overpriced.


----------



## SijuS (Jun 17, 2012)

The Dell Inspiron 15R Special Edition will cost you around 55.5k, around a 1000 bucks more that the Asus one you choose. But with inspiron you will get a much better dedicated graphics. Plus you get good after sales support.

And yes, you get genuine windows 7 and a backpack.


----------



## vkl (Jun 17, 2012)

@akhilc47
Dell inspiron 15R special edition at 55k is a better option if gaming is your priority.It comes with genuine windows7HP preinstalled.LINK

Asus k55vm is selling for around 52k in local markets.It comes with 8GB ram.
If gaming is not a priority then you can pick this up and save some bucks.

Asus have service centers in kerala.To know the available service centers in kerala check this link2
Just scroll down and find service locations in your state.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 18, 2012)

Dell is a better option as it offers you original windows too


----------



## akhilc47 (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank you all for your valuable suggestions.
 I think I will go for dell special edition considering better GPU. When I heard DELL has customization I thought it would be really cool, thought I can choose hardware but all I saw was adding some junk software,service and accessories. Still its my best option.


----------

